# Air-Cadets



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 9, 2008)

look i don't know if this is the spot but anyway... i want to know how many people here were or are currently in Air-Cadets my-self is i am currently a Leading-Cadet from 106sqn, 1 wing Australia. So any of you all out there that are in Army, Navy or Air-force cadets speak up


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (May 9, 2008)

Yeah....
I was a cadet....119 Sqd ( UK ) way back in 1966 to 68
Did a lot of gliding and powered ( Chipmunks ) and spent a lot of time at RAF Finningley when they had the Vulcan bomber


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 10, 2008)

and i also forgot i don't care if you are a/were a instructor or a cadet i just want to hear


----------



## Canberra Man (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi.
I was an Adult Warrant Officer from 1965 to 1992. I was with the Lincolnshire Wing at 2292 (Market Rasen) Squadron. They even gave me The Cadet Forces Long Service Medal and bar. Sadly it was stolen along with my GSM (Malaya) medal and my company presentation gold watch while I was living in Wold View at Rothwell in Lincolnshire. I am still into Aviation, I work one day a week at the Dumfries and Galloway Aviation museum. As an aside, I help my wife, breeding miniature poodles.

Ken


----------



## <simon> (Sep 1, 2008)

Haha! A fellow cadet eh Scooter?!

I'm currently a Leading Cadet from 409SQN, 4 Wing 
Based at RAAF base East Sale. 
What activties do you get up to over there?
We've got a survival biv in November then hoping to get on JNCO's in January. 
Are you guys offered the Red Bull Air Race trip in Nov?


----------



## chook (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey scoots.

I was a sergeant in the AIRTC in 19 and 17 Flights in Brisbane. B129573 still remember my number! Did lots of bivs and made it to advanced. Loved it then finished school and went all bad for a bit. Annoyed that army cadets got to shoot guns but went for flight in Chinook and Black Hawk.

buk buk bagerk......Chook


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Sep 2, 2008)

<simon> said:


> Haha! A fellow cadet eh Scooter?!
> 
> I'm currently a Leading Cadet from 409SQN, 4 Wing
> Based at RAAF base East Sale.
> ...



hey man

nope we get none of those sorts of things, and also we got a survival biv soon and I'm also going on my JNCO course in January seeming i missed out on it earlier this year, but our airshow last year we had the RAAF flying roulette's come up and do some aerobatics it was pretty cool


----------



## <simon> (Sep 3, 2008)

haha sounds good.
You know the roulettes are based at our base??
Make a hell of a noise when they scream over at 1000 ft haha
Those and King Airs.

So where is the mighty 106SQN based??


----------



## Heinz (Sep 4, 2008)

The Roulettes are fantastic. Seen em twice this year at the RAAF Air Pageant at Point Cook and at the Formula 1s in Melbourne.


----------



## <simon> (Sep 4, 2008)

Its great cause on cadet camps etc if we do really well (e.i- get dux), we get a flight in one!!! 
They always practice over our school to we get 'free airshows' about 3-4 times a week!


----------



## Heinz (Sep 4, 2008)

Very cool Simon.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Sep 6, 2008)

cool man and 106sqn is 1wing Mareeba, Far North Queensland


----------



## <simon> (Sep 7, 2008)

Mareeba?

My uncle part owns a Nanchang based there.

Know someone called Marcus Kube?
Thats the place with Mike Spauldings rare P-40 being restored isn't it? 

Geez, that'd get be hot in the middle of summer in your DPCU's!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Sep 7, 2008)

<simon> said:


> Mareeba?
> 
> My uncle part owns a Nanchang based there.
> 
> ...



nope dont know him yet, that P-40 is fully restored and also it does get pretty dam hot in 'em


----------



## tankie1rtr (Oct 13, 2008)

I was in the 1855 Royton Sqd Air Cadets in the late 60s, out side we had a gate guardian, a Spitfire that we use to climb into, it was wired upto a link trainer, and when you moved the stick, the crab would move across the map, it was a full original spitfire, and they took it away for filming the "Battle of Britain" Film, they appeased us by replacing it with a Meteor NF15, the Meteor is still there to this day, they also have a Provost and a Venom now, I remember we were the only Air Cadets in teh UK to have our own Motorbike Display Team, I never managed to get on that, but I was lead trumpeter with the Squadron Band, I tried the Sea Cadets, but didnt like it, I tried the Army Cadets, and ended up in the Cadets parent Regiment, 1st Royal Tank Regiment, later I joind the Parachute Reg, now at the age of 54 its all a distant memory. 
Regards
tankie


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2008)

When I was a kid I was in both JROTC (Junior Reserve Officer Training Corps) and CAP (Civil Air Patrol).


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 19, 2008)

Heinz said:


> The Roulettes are fantastic. Seen em twice this year at the RAAF Air Pageant at Point Cook and at the Formula 1s in Melbourne.



They always put on a great show, I saw em a few years back at an airshow I attended.


----------



## PerArduaAdAstra (Jan 30, 2010)

First post here, so this is as good a place as any to start. I was in the Air Training Corps from around 1966 until about '70 or so (it was so long ago, who can remember exactly?) and like Crashgate 3 I did a fair bit of gliding (RAF Debden) and AEF (Air Experience Flights) in Chipmunks from Oxford. In fact somewhere around here I still have my old ATC logbook with my flying "hours" (more like minutes) in it.

I was in 282 Squadron in East London and it must have had a good effect on me as I enlisted in the RAF in '72.

Now living in Virginia and still love the aircraft of WW2 and earlier which is why I registered here.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## magnu (Jul 9, 2010)

I was in the ATC 147 squadron 75 to 79
I can still remember a flight in a Chipmunk from Exeter where I took control for the first time after I handed back I was told 
"You did OK but keep the nose down"
With that we were diving at an angle that seemed near vertical and it felt like the world was going to fall out of my bottom.
and the icing on the cake was the sign right in front of my nose
DO NOT DIVE THIS AIRCRAFT AT SPEEDS 
IN EXCESS OF 165 KNOTS
My eyes were glued to the ASI 
We pulled out at 163


----------



## BombTaxi (Jul 9, 2010)

I was in the RAF section of my school CCF unit from 1997-2002, left as a Sergeant. I got in a little flying (about 3 hours on Bulldogs), two camps at RAF St Athan, and a lot of time running around in the mud doing fieldcraft and weapons handling with the Pongo's (Army cadets ). In hindsight, I was more like an Army cadet who occasionally flew and very occasionally wore a blue uniform, than an Air cadet! 8)


----------

